
What Europeans think of each other - nreece
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/05/what-europeans-think-each-other
======
DoubleCluster
What a worthless article. Better read the original research here:
[http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/05/13/the-new-sick-man-of-
euro...](http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/05/13/the-new-sick-man-of-europe-the-
european-union/)

On page 6 they detail the sample sizes (around 600 people from each country).

